# Police Academy



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

OK, I don't know how many people here were over on the BADASS site, but one of my pet projects there was trying to get a new Police Academy movie into production, I had a story worked out and everything. 
What's that, you say P.A. movies sucked the big one? Well, your right. Hell, even I don't like them, and I wanted to write a new one. Anyways, the point is, I'm too late. Yes, that's right, once again RAXL is way a head of the curve. CNN reports that a new P.A. movie is in the works. And I get screwed.
I tell ya, the MAN is always ripping me off.  Is it just me, or does this guy...  remind anyone else of Slimer?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Big smiley guy reminds me more of a green version of The MAXX than slimer. Speaking of slimer, hunt around for the thread I started a while back on the Ghostbusters Proton pack some guy auctioned off on eBay. That thing was intense.

Is the Guttenburg going to be in said new Police Academy?


----------

